# Sears Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw



## BiggestT (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a Sear Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw Model 315.17280. It's an old model and the lower bushing on the shaft disintegrated and is missing, leaving the saw saw to walk all over the place. Sears no longer carries the parts. Would love to figure out a McGuyver fix to this. Basically it's a busing the shaft slides in which has a collar that fits into the saw housing to hold it in place. If needed, I can provide pictures.

Oh, and this is my first post here. Looking forward to the suggestions.

Steve


----------



## BiggestT (Jul 30, 2009)

I looked at the Sears Parts site and it's the lower saw bar bushing. It also says no longer available and manufacturer suggests no substitute. It will be a shame if I can't find it as the rest of the unit is fine.


----------



## PhilDun47 (Aug 29, 2009)

BiggestT said:


> I have a Sear Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw Model 315.17280. It's an old model and the lower bushing on the shaft disintegrated and is missing, leaving the saw saw to walk all over the place. Sears no longer carries the parts. Would love to figure out a McGuyver fix to this. Basically it's a busing the shaft slides in which has a collar that fits into the saw housing to hold it in place. If needed, I can provide pictures.
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post here. Looking forward to the suggestions.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

I too have one of these great saws. Mine has a bad gear under the front cover. If you were not able to get the part for yours, would you consider selling it?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Steve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

welcome


----------



## BiggestT (Jul 30, 2009)

PhilDun47 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I too have one of these great saws. Mine has a bad gear under the front cover. If you were not able to get the part for yours, would you consider selling it?


Phil, I'm sorry but I threw the saw out. The need was fairly urgent and with so few replies, I purchased a new DeWalt jig saw. 

Steve


----------



## MH_Tim (Jun 21, 2010)

Steve,
If you still need that bushing, drop me a note. I came across a model for parts a year or so ago to fix my saw (purchased in 1975 I think) to replace a gear.

Anyway, let me know.


----------



## millidave (Mar 17, 2011)

*Craftsman AutoScroller Saw 315.17280*



PhilDun47 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I too have one of these great saws. Mine has a bad gear under the front cover. If you were not able to get the part for yours, would you consider selling it?


I am looking for a switch for this saw (a guess about why not won't run). If I can't find a replacement, I would consider (somewhat sadly) selling mine or purchasing another for parts.


----------



## MH_Tim (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Dave,
Sorry to say, but since my original quest for a replacement gear...I was able to find a really rough replacement saw that looks like it had fallen into a wet mortar bucket, but the gears were intact, and the guy only wanted $15 off Craigslist in Atlanta. I live in Charlotte, but have friends in Atlanta...so was able to have friend get and hold for me till I visited again.
Sometime last year, I had someone request to me for the switch, and I recall that it was integrated with the little circuit board that is used to drive the speed control pot.

I think it's a long shot for you to come up with a replacement...but, if you're fond of this great old saw and all else works well, you may consider finding a friend who is adept at electronics repair. The components are few on this little board, and even the switch is likely repairable by removal of the rivets and some cleaning of contacts. 

If you decide to sell the saw for parts instead without getting into the electronics side...reply and let me know. 
Good luck whichever way you go...I hate throwing good tools away that I still have a need for and can fix...I suppose alot of us are. Our society is now so much more driven by the HF disposable tools (I'm guilty too, to some degree).


----------



## ArTrvlr (Aug 22, 2009)

It's an old thread I know, but I just found it. I have one of these saws, it runs fine, not used heavily. Only defect is the threads in the blade retainer screw are stripped. Part is not available per Sears website. I considered drilling it out and tapping to a larger size, but got a good deal on a new saw, so I really don't need this one. If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## BillBloomingdale (Jun 26, 2011)

*Need switch*

Need switch for Sears Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw 315 17280. Actually just need the red plastic portion which broke. As is, saw runs fine but in constant on mode. If no solution reasonable or foreseeable, would consider selling saw.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BillBloomingdale said:


> Need switch for Sears Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw 315 17280. Actually just need the red plastic portion which broke. As is, saw runs fine but in constant on mode. If no solution reasonable or foreseeable, would consider selling saw.


Welcome to the forum, Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I see many post like yours and I can see your point, BUT why not just use it like it is or just buy a new one..they all state life time but you know that it will not last that long  once the parts are out of stock it's time to get a new one I think..

It's time to get real..and down to earth.. 

=========



BiggestT said:


> I have a Sear Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw Model 315.17280. It's an old model and the lower bushing on the shaft disintegrated and is missing, leaving the saw saw to walk all over the place. Sears no longer carries the parts. Would love to figure out a McGuyver fix to this. Basically it's a busing the shaft slides in which has a collar that fits into the saw housing to hold it in place. If needed, I can provide pictures.
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post here. Looking forward to the suggestions.
> 
> Steve


----------



## BillBloomingdale (Jun 26, 2011)

*Solution Found*



BillBloomingdale said:


> Need switch for Sears Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw 315 17280. Actually just need the red plastic portion which broke. As is, saw runs fine but in constant on mode. If no solution reasonable or foreseeable, would consider selling saw.



Just figured out a solution to the switch problem. Drilled two holes in the old plastic red switch trigger, wrapped some wire through the holes and terminated around both ends of the metal linkage pin so that the trigger has some integrity. Voila, it works just like new. Now I don't have to shell out $70 for an on-sale comparable router! Ah, life is good!!! : )


----------



## Hcfdbat3 (May 27, 2011)

Do you have a local store that specializes in bearings? They may be able to come up with something close if you can provide them with inside and outside diameter and length. Might even be able to come up with something if you google bushings.


----------



## millidave (Mar 17, 2011)

*Craftsman Auto Scrolller Saw*



BiggestT said:


> I have a Sear Craftsman Auto Scroller Saw Model 315.17280. It's an old model and the lower bushing on the shaft disintegrated and is missing, leaving the saw saw to walk all over the place. Sears no longer carries the parts. Would love to figure out a McGuyver fix to this. Basically it's a busing the shaft slides in which has a collar that fits into the saw housing to hold it in place. If needed, I can provide pictures.
> Oh, and this is my first post here. Looking forward to the suggestions.
> Steve


-------------------------

I have saw which is, as far as I know mechanically sound, except for the off-on switch. I would be willing to sell it for parts if you are interested.
David


----------



## millidave (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the saw still available? What price did you have in mind?


----------



## killian6pk (Feb 1, 2012)

I have one of these my Model Number is 315.172090. Mine the shaft will spin around and I can't seem to find what is supposed to hold it in place. Gears and switches appear to be in good shape. I would be glad to sell it if anyone is interested. $10.00 plus actual shipping.


----------



## koko (Sep 15, 2017)

killian6pk said:


> I have one of these my Model Number is 315.172090. Mine the shaft will spin around and I can't seem to find what is supposed to hold it in place. Gears and switches appear to be in good shape. I would be glad to sell it if anyone is interested. $10.00 plus actual shipping.


Have you sold your sawi need the blade holder in fact all that the That hook the shaft that comes out of the the saw.If youn have these parts I would buy the saw and ship it or if you will just remove those parts you an sell the rest. Contact Russell Haley PM Please


----------

